# 15 Most Prominent Rappers In Nigeria



## PressRoom (Jul 23, 2016)

In Nigeria today, there is a new definition of hip-hop with the efforts of young, talented music artistes. And of course, it takes a lot of hard work to stay relevant in the music industry. Among the numbers of these artistes, here is a list of the 'special ones' as far as rap is concerned.
*----
1. Olamide:* Olamide Adedeji, known by his stage name Olamide but popularly called Olamide Baddo, is one of the awesome rappers in Nigerian music industry. He is one of the most hard-working Nigerian Musicians with 5 successful albums in 5 years. He broke into the Nigerian music industry with his hit track ‘Eni duro’. With his local fast-paced rap style, Olamide is known for his versatility in making music. He is able to easily blend different tunes and beats. He is a king at making ‘razz’ cool. His 'street-lifestyle' makes people identify with him, making his name a household name.





*2. Skales:* Raoul John Njeng-Njeng, who performs under the mononym Skales.He is both a performer and a lyricist. Skales signed a record deal with Empire Mates Entertainment after meeting Banky W. in 2009. In May 2014, Skales established his own record label, OHK music. The label is home to producer Drey Beatz, and has affiliations with other music personnel within Nigeria. He has recorded more than 200 songs.

*3. Lynxxx: *Chukie Edozien, better known by his stage name Lynxxx, is a recording artist and entrepreneur. His debut album was released in 2009 with the release of his first official single, "Change your Parade". In December 2010 Lynxxx released his debut album *This Is Lynxxx.* Besides, Lynxxx was first Nigerian to be endorsed by Pepsi brand. It’s possible to say, his music's a combination of various genres, such as hip hop, R&B, and funky house. Before to become a musician, he’s managed to build several successful businesses (among which there are media companies and a recording studio).

*4. Naeto C:* Naetochukwu Chikwe, is not only one of the best African rappers, he’s a producer and Afrobeat artist as well. He’s gained much experience. He was the producer of several artists, who then received awards for their albums. He has about 50 of his own compositions recorded.

*5. Eva Alordiah: *Eva Alordiah, better known as '*Eva' *is one of the best female rappers in Nigeria. Eva is also an entertainer, entrepreneur, make-up artist, and fashion designer. She has received numerous awards, among which there are Nigeria Entertainment, Eloy, and YEM awards. She released her debut mixtape in November 2011. As for the first album, it appeared in January 2015.



*6. Reminisce:* Remilekun Abdulkalid Safaru is rapper and a songwriter. A native of Ogun state, he blends his rap with his native language, yoruba. His first album was released in March 2012 (although the recording started in 2010). The following year there came his second one. He is one of Nigeria's outstanding rappers.

*7. Mode 9*: Babatunde Olusegun Adewale, popularly known by his stage name Mode 9.He is a seven time winner of The Headies Lyricist on the Roll, making him the most decorated artist by the magazine. In the year 2006, he clinched on to three HipHop World Awards and three Channel O Music Video Awards. The majority of rappers knows and respects his lyrics. That’s why he is often called a legendary lyricist. Moreover, he is thought to be a builder of Nigerian modern music industry .

*8. Phyno:* In 2003, Azubuike Chibuzo Nelson, better known by his stage name Phyno started as a record producer, but by 2013 he gained much fame. What is peculiar about his is that he performs in the language of Igbo. In 2014, he released debut album. He has his inspiration from the indigenous yoruba rapper, Olamide. Phyno’s most prominent achievement is the influence in Igbo rapping. It helped people of that tribe to start doing their own things.



*
9. M.I.*: Jude Abaga, known professionally as M.I or M.I Abaga is one of the best-known artists in Africa. He’s won numerous awards including MTV Africa Music Award in 2009, and internationally recongnized. In 2012, he was appointed United Nations Goodwill Ambassador. Besides, he’s a vanguard of Afrobeat movement. He has been featured by a host of nigerian singers and rappers.



*10. Ice Prince: *Panshak Zamani, better known by his stage name Ice Prince, is a Nigerian hip hop recording artist and actor. He rose to fame after releasing "Oleku", one of Nigeria's most remixed songs of all time. His debut was in 2011, when the first album was released. Nowadays he is an ambassador to many reputable brands. He’s collaborated with several international artists, which has made him famous worldwide. In 2015, he launched his own record label, but he didn’t give up rapping. What is also important for Nigeria, he has raised Afro-Pop to another level.

*11. Illbliss:* Tobechukwu Melvin Ejiofor, popularly known by his stage name IllBliss is considered to be a viper in the music industry. He won sound City Music and Video Awards in 2008 and 2009, and also the NMWA Best Hip Hop Video in 2012.

*12. Falz* – Folarin Falana, better known by his stage name Falz is one of the top notch rappers in Nigeria. He began his career while in secondary school after forming a group called "The School Boys" with his friend before his professional career as a music artiste began in 2009. Falz also blends his music arttistry life with Comedy. On January 2, 2014, Falz was listed in tooXclusive's "Aristes To Watch in 2014". On 30 May 2014, Falz released his debut studio album titled Wazup Guy which was received to critical acclaim among music critics. In 2016, Falz won "Best Actor in a Comedy Movie/Series" at the 2016 Africa Magic Viewers Choice Awards for his role as Segun in Funke Akindele’s TV series Jenifa's Diary. In June of 2016, Falz was voted the winner of the "Viewer's Choice Best New International Act" category at the 2016 BET Awards.



*13. Yung6ix: *Onome Onokohwomo, better known by his stage name Yung6ix prides himself as the king of the South. He hails from warri, and came into the music scene in 2010 when he remixed Oleku. Yung6ix has an album and several singles including 'Blessing' where he featured Ortitsefemi. In 2013, he won the National Act of the Year at Abuja Music and Meritorious Awards.

*14. Vector:* Olanrewaju Ogunmefun, better known by his stage name Vector tha Viper. Vector has released two studio albums, his debut album State of Surprise (SOS) and The Second Coming. He is the voice behind the Sprite commercial that has aired on most radio stations across Nigeria since 2009. He has won several awards and nominated for several acts. Some of his awards include: The Headies 2015 - Lyricist On The Roll; Nigerian Music Video Awards (NMVA) 2012 – Best Afro Hip-Hop Video; The Headies 2012 – Lyricist On The Roll; The Headies 2012 – Best Rap Single; Nigeria Entertainment Awards (NEA) 2012 – Best Rap Act among others.

*15. Jesse Jagz:* Jesse Garba Abaga, popularly known as Jesse Jagz, is one of Nigeria's rap best. In April 2015, he re-signed with Chocolate City after leaving the label in May 2012 to establish his own imprint known as Jagz Nation. He has won Best Producer of the Year – Splurge Magazine Best Rap Single 2008; Producer of the Year – The Future Awards 2010; Lyricist on the roll - Hip Hop World Awards (Headies), 2014.


----------

